# Delta 28-203 Band saw length?



## rebelson (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello everyone, new to the site (long time lurker) and unfortunately my first thread is an issue I am having with my Delta 28-203 14 inch band saw. I picked up the band saw last week from a fellow who was clearing out his workshop. Saw the ad on craigslist for $250.00 and couldn't resist. My first order of business was to clean up the saw and change out the blade. Found the manual online, although the cover photo shows an open stand band saw and mine is a closed stand. I skimmed through the manual and found that the blade size is 93 1/2 inches in length so I ordered 2 brand spanking new blades. Fast forward to tonight and ran in to a issue with the blade: it wouldn't fit no matter how hard I tried. It needs an easy 6 more inches to fit around both wheels. Yes I released the tension lever and still no luck. What gives? Do I need a larger blade? If that's the case the 2 Olson blades I just purchased will soon be for sale in the sale section of the board…


----------



## quartrsawn (Aug 8, 2009)

Maybe there is a riser block kit installed on that saw ,then you would need a longer blade. Did you compare the old blade with the new factory spec blade , are they the same length?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

What Nat says.. you have the 6" riser block on that saw.. IIRC, you need a 105 inch blade.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## rebelson (Jun 11, 2012)

@quartsawn - I foolishly discarded the blade prior to the new one coming in. Thank you for replying.

@Mrunix - Thank you for replying. I'll be buying a 105" blade today.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You could take the riser block off and use the blades.

This statement will be loudly contested. My opinion is resawing
thicker than 6" is more hassle than it is worth and resawn
stock often cups anyway. If you are building instruments
you sometimes have to grin and bear it, but for cutting veneers
and bookmatched panels it's easier to rip, resaw, joint and glue.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

I am not *rebelson* , but anyway, thanks for sharing the link. I ordered on the site you recommended for rebelson. They have very nice blades.


----------



## AHuxley (Apr 22, 2009)

Just for reference surfside, heisbert, Camero68 and steamfab are shills for bandsawparts.com and their feeder sites.

Hey surfside, how is the weather in the Philippines today?


----------

